# [FIXED] iphone ios7 not connecting anymore after update

## freifunk_connewitz

hi

a system update broke things, again, this time the filetransfer connection to my iphone.

until now, this has been working, according to the guide in the wiki (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Apple_iPod,_iPad,_iPhone), with usbmuxd and libimobiledevice.

But now, I'm lost: the phone just keeps asking me if I trusted the connected computer, then it resets the connection. 

It's an iphone 4 with ios 7.

```
idevice_id -l
```

 gives me the ID

```
ideviceinfo
```

 fails with: 

```
GnuTLS error: Error in the pull function.

ERROR: Could not connect to lockdownd, error code -5
```

,

after the next try:

```
ERROR: Could not connect to lockdownd, error code -256

```

Here's the output of usbmuxd:

```

[23:05:19.691][3] usbmuxd v1.0.9 starting up

[23:05:19.691][4] Creating socket

[23:05:19.691][4] Initializing USB

[23:05:19.693][4] 0 devices detected

[23:05:19.693][3] Initialization complete

[23:05:26.062][4] Caught SIGUSR1/2 but we weren't started in --udev mode, ignoring

[23:05:26.699][4] Found new device with v/p 05ac:1297 at 2-49

[23:05:26.699][3] Could not get old configuration descriptor for device 2-49: -5

[23:05:26.699][4] Setting configuration for device 2-49, from 0 to 4

[23:05:26.701][4] Found interface 1 with endpoints 04/85 for device 2-49

[23:05:26.701][4] Using wMaxPacketSize=512 for device 2-49

[23:05:26.701][3] Connecting to new device on location 0x20031 as ID 1

[23:05:26.702][3] Connected to v1.0 device 1 on location 0x20031 with serial number XXX(deleted)

[23:05:26.702][4] preflight_worker_handle_device_add: Starting preflight on device XXX(deleted)

[23:05:26.702][4] New client on fd 18

[23:05:26.875][4] preflight_worker_handle_device_add: Device XXX(deleted) is not paired with this host.

[23:05:27.078][4] preflight_worker_handle_device_add: Found ProductVersion 7.1.2 device XXX(deleted)

[23:05:27.200][4] New client on fd 20

[23:05:27.603][4] New client on fd 22

[23:05:27.604][4] Disconnecting client fd 18

[23:05:27.605][4] preflight_worker_handle_device_add: Waiting for user to trust this computer on device XXX(deleted)

[23:05:42.611][4] np_callback: user trusted this computer on device XXX(deleted), pairing now

[23:05:42.612][4] New client on fd 18

[23:05:43.030][4] New client on fd 24

[23:05:43.175][4] New client on fd 26

[23:05:43.175][4] [color=red]Connection reset by device 1 (3->62078)[/color]

[23:05:43.175][4] Disconnecting client fd 18

[23:05:46.457][4] Device 2-49 RX aborted due to error or disconnect

[23:05:46.457][3] Removed device 1 on location 0x20031

[23:05:46.457][4] Disconnecting client fd 22

[23:05:46.607][4] preflight_worker_handle_device_add: Finished waiting for notification from device XXX(deleted), is_device_connected 0

[23:05:46.669][4] Caught SIGUSR1/2 but we weren't started in --udev mode, ignoring

[23:05:46.672][4] Caught SIGUSR1/2 but we weren't started in --udev mode, ignoring

[23:05:46.953][4] Caught SIGUSR1/2 but we weren't started in --udev mode, ignoring

[23:05:47.719][4] Found new device with v/p 05ac:1297 at 2-50

[23:05:47.720][3] Could not get old configuration descriptor for device 2-50: -5

[23:05:47.720][4] Setting configuration for device 2-50, from 0 to 4

[23:05:47.722][4] Found interface 1 with endpoints 04/85 for device 2-50

[23:05:47.722][4] Using wMaxPacketSize=512 for device 2-50

[23:05:47.722][3] Connecting to new device on location 0x20032 as ID 2

[23:05:47.723][3] Connected to v1.0 device 2 on location 0x20032 with serial number XXX(deleted)

[23:05:47.724][4] preflight_worker_handle_device_add: Starting preflight on device XXX(deleted)

[23:05:47.725][4] New client on fd 18

[23:05:47.820][4] New client on fd 22

[23:05:47.826][4] New client on fd 28

[23:05:47.830][4] [color=red]Connection reset by device 2 [/color](1->62078)

[23:05:47.830][4] Disconnecting client fd 18

[color=red]GnuTLS error: Error in the pull function.[/color]

[23:05:47.830][4] preflight_worker_handle_device_add: StartSession failed on device XXX(deleted), lockdown error -5

[23:05:47.830][1] preflight_worker_handle_device_add: The stored pair record for device XXX(deleted) is invalid. Removing.

[23:05:47.830][4] New client on fd 18

[23:05:47.834][4] preflight_worker_handle_device_add: Device XXX(deleted) is not paired with this host.

[23:05:47.841][4] preflight_worker_handle_device_add: Found ProductVersion 7.1.2 device XXX(deleted)

[23:05:48.022][4] New client on fd 30

[23:05:48.342][4] New client on fd 32

[23:05:48.344][4] Disconnecting client fd 18

[23:05:48.344][4] preflight_worker_handle_device_add: Waiting for user to trust this computer on device XXX(deleted)

[23:06:24.361][4] np_callback: user trusted this computer on device XXX(deleted), pairing now

[23:06:24.361][4] New client on fd 18

[23:06:24.589][4] New client on fd 34

[23:06:24.733][4] New client on fd 36

[23:06:24.734][4] [color=red]Connection reset by device 2[/color] (4->62078)

[23:06:24.734][4] Disconnecting client fd 18

etc pp

```

With the last system update, only openssl has been updated, not usbmuxd, libimobildevice or gnutls.

openssl is compiled with sslv3 use flag, as discussed at libimobiledevice's bugtracker.

I also tried to rebuild the other three, to no avail.

Anything else I can try? Thanks for suggestions!

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]Last edited by freifunk_connewitz on Mon Feb 27, 2017 9:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## freifunk_connewitz

something in the gnutls support of libimobildevice was broken (see https://github.com/libimobiledevice/libimobiledevice/issues/413).

because the patches probably have not yet made it into the ebuild, the fix in my case was to remerge libimobiledevice with USE gnutls unflagged ("app-pda/libimobiledevice -gnutls" in /etc/portage/package.use). iphone pairing and mounting works again.

----------

